# some new uses for smoked meats



## chefforgod (Aug 6, 2005)

Well I've been a member for a while finally figured I'd jump in. July 3rd me & the wife had about 60 people come for a bbq, mostly from our church, they were blown away by the pulled pork and smoked chicken amongst other things. I am a professional chef and have been aching to dabble in the smoking world. Well anyway tomorrow we are having an appetizer get together and from what we can gather everyone who missed the first one is coming so we figure about 150-175 people.
 We are making 3-2-1 ribs making them today.  Here are some unique ways to use the leftovers

 Southwest wontons:

     1 smoked chickens diced real small
      2 bunches scallions
     1/2 bunch cilantro
     1/2 lb. pepper jack
     1/2 lb. cheddar
     1 tsp cumin
    10 pieces sundried tomatoes cut small

  combine all ingredients and stuff wonton wrapper with 1/2-3/4 teaspoons worth
 wet edge with water and fold over
 deep fry at 350 for 1-2 minutes until brown

         pulled pork fajitas

    pulled pork 
    alabama sauce
   scallions
  cheddar & pepper jack (or monteray for wimps)
  5" flour tortilla shell


     fill shells with ingredients
     brush an old cookie pan with oil place on bbq and grill these baby on   both sides

 we also are making about 6 more types of finger apps
  and about ten -twelve desserts . I'll tell ya Monday how it turns out


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 6, 2005)

I never considered using smoked pulled pork for fajitas.. now the idea has me extremely intrigued 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Be sure and let us know how the shin-dig turns out and meanwhile I will  be dreaming of smoked chicken wontons and smoked pulled pork fajitas with a tall glass of southern style ice tea.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 8, 2005)

We used some left over smoked-brined chicken to make chicken-pot-pies last week. MMMmmmm, everythings better with the added flavor of smoked & grilled meats.


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 8, 2005)

Chicken salad is one of my favorite ways to use leftover chicken or turkey. So far, I've only used leftover pork (on the odd occasion that there are any leftovers :) ) to make more bbq sandwiches. I must admit, though, that the idea of fajitas sounds pretty awesome! My wife loves mexican food, anyway, so I'll give this a try soon. Thanks for the tip!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## corvette (Feb 14, 2006)

We have some folk that love my smoke beef, about a week later they ask me if I ever used it as in fagitas I said no, well they came back with what his wife made and I tell you that was the best beef fagitas I ever had.
                       vette


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2006)

Aw come on guys!!!  :x  :x I just finished my breakfast and now I'm hungry all over again!!!  :roll: 

I have some smoked chicken breasts that I stashed away so me thinks that tonight I'm going to make some chicken fajitas.

BTW-Nice post Chef!


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 14, 2006)

When it comes to left over smoked brisket; I don't think you can beat putting it in some enchaladas.


----------



## corvette (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Y2kpitt,
      You are right on the nose about that one, my wife did some of those and they are the best thing over any things expect you can't eat just one.
                              Vette


----------



## smokeifuhavem (Feb 26, 2010)

I usually smoke a couple of chickens at a time, we eat most of one. Then we have smoked chicken enchiladas, and finish up using the rest for chicken and noodles. It gives the noodle a nice smoky flavor. Yum Yum


----------



## rdknb (Feb 26, 2010)

I am glad you can not gain wieght from reading about good food, used left over chicken to make chicken noodle soup mmmm


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well first off welcome to SMF. Would you please syop into Roll Call and inrodice yourself. Now as far as your smoke it sounds really really good and I'm sure everyone enjoyed the food to.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 27, 2010)

HUH?ahhhhh must be the Other smoking going on.nice to see those blasts from the past-I for 1 sure miss some of those pro's.


----------

